# Cpt 52282 vs 52332



## jaud63 (May 13, 2009)

MD is performing a catheter (French whistle tip ureteral catheter) via cystoscopy bilaterally for a patient that is having an exp laparotomy surgery by a different MD of a different group. After placing the catheters they were secured to the foley. 

What is the difference between the use of these codes other than one can be billed bilateral and the other can't and the RVU value?


----------



## ciphermed (May 13, 2009)

52282 is for placement of urethral stent while 52332 is for placement of indwelling ureteral stent.

Hope this helps,


----------

